# Bunun kitabı ne oldu?



## clo752

Hello to all,
I don't know the Turkish language so I used google-translate.

_*"Bunun kitabı ne oldu?"*

"What happened to this book?"_

And in your opinion, is this translation correct?
Many thanks


----------



## Torontal

Hi,

_*Bunun kitabı *_sounds incorrect to me, _The book of this_ _(person/thing)._

I think the dative should be used, so i would say

*Bu kitaba ne oldu? 
*
But let's wait until a native speaker confirms it


----------



## Rallino

^ I confirm the above answer.


----------



## clo752

Thank you!!!


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

clo752 said:


> _*"Bunun kitabı ne oldu?"*
> 
> "What happened to this book?"_


Hello.

One possible thing that comes to my mind after i read this is ' what did they make out of the book of theirs ', like - turned into a movie or found a way to a theatrical stage.


----------



## clo752

Maybe yes, I will check if this is about use or royalties

Thank you!


----------



## shafaq

Torontal said:


> _*Bunun kitabı *_sounds incorrect to me, _The book of this_ _(person/thing)._
> 
> I think the dative should be used, so i would say
> 
> *Bu kitaba ne oldu?
> *
> But let's wait until a native speaker confirms it


"*Bun*un kitabı" is pretty good correct and under use verbally and literarily to mean "book of this". Bu/this here maybe a person or thing.


----------



## Torontal

shafaq said:


> "*Bun*un kitabı" is pretty good correct and under use verbally and literarily to mean "book of this". Bu/this here maybe a person or thing.



Evet, açık değildim. "_*bunun kitabı*_" ifadesinin sadece bu bağlamda, yani "What happened _*to this book*_?" manada yanlış olduğunu demek istedim. Başka bir bağlamda uygun olabilir.


----------

